

A Vibrator That Hides In Plain Sight - outrightfree
http://techcrunch.com/2014/07/31/vesper-2/

======
spountzy
After some press coverage, everybody will know what it looks like... No more
"hiding effekt"

------
aikah
nope it pretty much looks like a dildo.

